# Cerakote or Duracoat?



## DrewDennis (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey gang, I would like to have a pistol slide coated. Which is more durable for the long term between cerakote and duracoat?  This is going in my new (to me)carry piece so I am hoping it will be more durable than the bluing that was/is on the pistol now.

Anyone near winder that does it?  Rough guess on cost?

And lastly, what about the DIY stuff? Is it as good as having someone do it?


----------



## SGaither (Feb 19, 2012)

Cerakote is more durable. Closest place I'm aware of is, The Trading Center in Monroe. They also have a very nice indoor range. When you pick up your slide run a few rounds down the barrel right there to ensure everything is to your liking. As for price on just the slide I have no clue. I had them do the barrel, action, bolt, bolt handle, trigger guard, floor plate and scope rings and base on a rifle and they only charged $125 if I remember correctly. It took about a week and they mounted my scope back and bore sighted it as well at no extra cost. 
Their customer service is second to none. There is only two or three guys working there and they do get quite busy but you'll never be ignored.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 19, 2012)

Got several guns I have used Duracoat on....Easy to do and fairly
durable.....You can remove it if you want to....
Not sure about cerakote...


----------



## jglenn (Feb 19, 2012)

2 part heat cured cerakote by a mile.

used both and all we use today is cerakote on metal.  very thin applied corectly.


here is their own certified test for performance.

http://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/news/article/new-taber-abrasion-test-video/

anyone can order straight from the factory these days.


----------

